# SA - Calm evening paddle



## Rockster (Sep 7, 2007)

After a few good reports of Snook about I was itching to get out for an evening session. After some family commitments during the day, got home and quickly loaded the gear as it was getting much later in the afternoon than I wanted. It was a bit after 5.00pm by the time I launched, at that time it is surprising how low the sun is at that time so made the decision not to go the longer paddle to the _ o _ th for Snook but instead headed to a closer Snapper drop to the _ o _ th. By the time I anchored and had the burley pot in a rods ready, the last of the sun was just setting, it was now I find out I left most of the Snapper rigs at home. In amongst the excessive crap I seem to carry for the 'just in case' situation I find some spare hooks an line and out go the pillies.
Got several bites but not like a Snapper and half an hour later I manage to land a smallish Snook so back it goes as well as a 40cm Snapper a bit later. Tied on a HB and have some more small Snook chase it but with no real keepers. After having used nearly my bait supply only to have it stolen, I wished mad the decision to toll earlier on.
Down to two half pilchards, then came a nice run and after a tussle end up with a nice Snap in the net. The other rod had a short run while I was trying to land the first, picked up the second rod and managed to hook a second one, I wasn't too confident of landing this one without a net but got it on board without getting spiked in the legs with the fins. All was not lost -two PB Snapper of 55cm each, both within a minute of each other. That was plenty so headed back and was on shore before 7.00pm 
Does anybody have any hints about spiking them. It obviously is harder with the larger fish but I seem to struggle to get a quick clean spike first go?










Cheers
Bob


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

firstly well done mate
secondly...when you buying some sexy glass to go with those snaps!
thirdly...have you ever seen a snapper skull?....bloody hard to spike them just right...I use a priest...roman catholic of course


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Bob, I spike them about 3cm behind the eye and slightly above a horizontal line from the eye centre. Seems to work fine....couple of shimmers and they're dead. I use a Gill spike (from Whitworths).


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2014)

Nice work
I went for a walk on the nearby jetty after the storm 3 days ago and there were a few snapper caught. All around the 60cm mark


----------



## Fishane (May 11, 2014)

Rockster said:


> Does anybody have any hints about spiking them. It obviously is harder with the larger fish but I seem to struggle to get a quick clean spike first go?


Head to this website. It gives some very detailed information on how to brain spike (iki jime) a snapper. The website also has information on a whole variety of other common species. Just put what fish you want in the search and it will bring up a wide range of common Australian target species. Move the slider under the picture and it will change to an x-ray of the fish showing the exact location of the brain. Learn where each fish's brain is and you'll be able to kill them quickly and humanely each time.

http://www.ikijime.com/fish/snapper/?adv=0#Estuary|Snapper

I carry a tool specifically for this purpose with a sharp point but a small screwdriver can also do the job (safer than a knife). If you get the right spot it goes in without too much force.


----------



## Dixie (Nov 9, 2013)

Well done - nice way to spend a couple of hours


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Well done Bob on the PBs - always feel good  - your perseverance rewarded.... now for a 60+ job


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

Bob, well done on getting out and landing a nice couple of reds. Great question and responses to the spiking . I'd like to be getting out tonight as it's looking really good too but unfortunately i can't. Good luck to those that can!


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Bob, I spike them about 3cm behind the eye and slightly above a horizontal line from the eye centre. Seems to work fine....couple of shimmers and they're dead. I use a Gill spike (from Whitworths).


Yep I agree with K1 but I just use my knife and push it in with the palm of my hand and give it a bit of a twist. I leave them in the net until they have succumbed and then remove the hook only after they have quietened down. 
You need to watch out for those nasty spines as Drew found out. One penetrated his finger joint and he ended up with a nasty joint infection. I would be very wary of getting them anywhere near the gooly area. I am not sure if testicles would explode or just go flat! 
I suppose that would depend on your age and how well you have been scoring lately?


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

OldDood said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, I spike them about 3cm behind the eye and slightly above a horizontal line from the eye centre. Seems to work fine....couple of shimmers and they're dead. I use a Gill spike (from Whitworths).
> ...


As a self proclaimed old Dood does that mean your relatvely safe?


----------



## OldDood (Nov 6, 2008)

Geoffw said:


> OldDood said:
> 
> 
> > kayakone said:
> ...


I am not sure that I would notice if my wedding tackle were deflated by a Pinky.


----------

